# Daddy's Little Girl!



## murphy66 (Apr 15, 2006)

Two weeks ago we had our daughter's 12U World Series Tournament in Panama City Beach. Took a lot of pictures, some good, some not so good. This one really Stood out. It could just be that it captures her just how she is. Always ready to play ball and having fun doing it!


----------



## adamfromtexas (Jun 22, 2009)

good stuff! Now post a full size photo of the avatar you have


----------

